# OPC Server für Simotion D 445 o. 435



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 März 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich bräuchste einen OPC Server mit dem ich die Hardware Siemens Simotion D 445/435 ansprechen kann. Momentan verwende ich den Simatic OPC Server, aber das ding funktioniert mal  und mal nich! Deswgen brauch ich eine Alternative? Kann ich evtl den softing opc server verwenden?

Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 März 2009)

Geht es hier um den direkten Zugriff auf einen Profibus Slave? Wenn ja, dann hat Softing meines Wissens nach dafür einen speziellen OPC-Server. Wenn es um den Zugriff über eine S7 auf die Teile geht, dann könnte das mit dem S7-OPC Server funktionieren. Die Demo-Version liegt doch vor, also einfach mal testen.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 März 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

das ding ist ja ne eigenständige Hardware, welche unabhängig mit der SPS arbeitet und hat nen Ethernet anschluss... 
Und ich kenn nur der Sematic. NET Manager welcher nen OPC Server für dieses ding bereit stellt!?? Und ich brauch ne alternative.. der Softing OPC Server wird nich damit kommunzieren können oder? Da ne komplett andere Hardware Archtektur gegeben ist!?


----------

